# Pigeon Swap



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I Need Any Information On The ( Sacramento Ca. Annual Pigeon Swap ) The Date And Location ? My Cell Phone Is 916-709-1198. Thank You Linda


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

i havent heard of any pigeons swap but theres a roller convention at sac this june i think.
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/2009_NBRC_Convention.html


----------



## estelle2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank You For The Information !!!! Have A Great Weekend, Linda


----------

